# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Nhận định bóng đá Hải Phòng vs FLC Thanh Hóa, 18h00 ngày 8/6: Vượt khó được không?

## mrbean

Sau khi chia tay HLV Marian Mihail vì khởi đầu mùa giải không như ý, FLC.TH mời HLV Nguyễn Đức Thắng về dẫn dắt. Dưới triều đại của ông thầy trẻ tuổi này, đội bóng xứ Thanh được kỳ vọng sẽ trình diễn bộ mặt khởi sắc, để tiếp tục nuôi hy vọng trong cuộc đua vô địch.

Thực tế, FLC.TH bắt đầu triều đại mới với những nét tích cực khi có chuỗi 4 trận bất bại ở V.League và Cúp QG, trong đó có chiến thắng quan trọng trên sân của đội nhì bảng Than.QN với tỷ số 3-1. Tuy nhiên, “tuần trăng mật” của HLV Nguyễn Đức Thắng nhanh chóng kết thúc, và đội bóng xứ Thanh bị kéo xuống mặt đất khi thất bại 2 trận liên tiếp trước Hà Nội FC (sân khách), HAGL (sân nhà) và bị đội bét bảng Nam Định cầm chân ở vòng 11.

Sau trận hòa như thua trước Nam Định, HLV Đức Thắng đã quyết định cải tổ mạnh mẽ bằng việc không đăng ký 4 trụ cột của đội là Lê Quốc Phương, Nguyễn Van Bakel, Mai Tiến Thành và Hoàng Văn Bình ở giai đoạn lượt về, dù còn 2 vòng nữa lượt đi mới khép lại.

Quyết định này của ông Thắng vấp phải những ý kiến trái chiều, trong đó có không ít những lo ngại cho rằng nó sẽ khiến mọi thứ ở FLC.TH càng trở nên rối ren. Bởi thời điểm hiện tại, ngoài việc dần bắt đầu sa sút trở lại, đội bóng xứ Thanh đang trải qua giai đoạn khủng hoảng trầm trọng về nhân sự. 



Hàng loạt trụ cột như Lê Thanh Bình, Hoàng Đình Tùng, Lê Văn Thắng, Vũ Minh Tuấn gặp phải những chấn thương khác nhau, bên cạnh việc tiền đạo đội trưởng Omar bị treo giò 3 trận, Đình Đồng cũng nhận đủ thẻ nên vắng mặt ở trận đấu với Hải Phòng, FLC.TH coi như mất nguyên một đội hình không thể thi đấu với 188bet

Trước những khó khăn bủa vây, HLV Nguyễn Đức Thắng đang liên tục có những động thái lên dây cót tinh thần cho các học trò trước cuộc chạm trán với Hải Phòng. Tuy nhiên, trong bối cảnh hiện tại, mọi thứ rõ ràng không ủng hộ đội bóng xứ Thanh, nhất là khi trước mắt họ là chủ nhà Hải Phòng cũng đang rất khát khao giành chiến thắng để khẳng định mình. 

Hải Phòng dù chưa có được phong độ ổn định, nhưng việc được chơi trên sân nhà, lại đang khá thoải mái sau chiến thắng trước Sài Gòn FC ở vòng 11 nên nắm trong tay những lợi thế nhất định. Ngoài ra, trái ngược với sự tổn thất lớn về lực lượng của FLC.TH, ở cuộc đối đầu chiều nay, đội chủ sân Lạch Tray chỉ thiếu Anh Hùng do thẻ phạt, còn lại sẽ có thể tung ra sân những quân bài mạnh nhất Fun88 ở thời điểm hiện tại.

Trước FLC.TH đang phải giải quyết quá nhiều vấn đề còn tồn đọng, Hải Phòng chắc chắn sẽ chơi với quyết tâm cao nhất để giành trọn 3 điểm. Bởi vậy, sẽ là bất ngờ nếu sau trận đấu ở Lạch Tray chiều nay, đội quân của HLV Đức Thắng có thể nở nụ cười để ra về.

----------

